# hows the central unit turkey hunt doing?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I know only smaller units are going on right now but I have a tag for the region wide. I was just wondering how everyones hunts are going, seeing lots of birds, are they talking alot. I just want to know whats going on, Mines around the corner may 5th. Any helpful pointers or suggestion would be great to  .


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

I've seen a lot of birds in the hills around Marysvale. Especially on the East side.

Good luck,

Rick


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

I been going out alot and getting Pictures of them i've been calling them in for the last month.

04-30-08 was the last time i was out lots of birds.

I had drawn for boulder mtn tag 4-19-08 I shot a 8" bearded Tom on the opening day.

Lots of birds down there this year.

Go to my web page get my # give my a call if you have troubles finding one.

http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

thank you. I will be out in the next few days scouting if i don't find anything i will take you up on that offer.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice photos Moose!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Moose that is a very nice site. I passed up a moose last year that was very similar to your "Standing Silent" photo. I waived back and forth on it for 10 minutes, but just couldn't get passed the weak right. Really nice photos.

As for Central Turkey. It has been different than any other year I have hunted them. (We hunt them every year in the Central) They have not been nearly as vocal or active as year's past. If it is the weather or something else, I have no idea. (Everything seems off this year, I saw a 310 type bull packing both sides on May 1) For the first time in 8 years, my Dad's tag went unfilled this year. I also have a region wide tag so we'll have to see how that goes.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

I had a pretty tough hunt for the Wasatch B unit. Hunted 7 of the 14 days. Had 2 days I didn't even hear a gobble despite seeing birds (only hunted a few hours those days). Those were the only 2 days my son could go so we were a little disappointed not to have any action. On the weekdays I had some pretty good hunts and worked birds most of the day. They would gobble hard for a bit then just shut down for awhile. I tried it all as far as the calling. Calling hard, calling soft, the silent treatment, etc. I really only had one bird come hard to my calling before being led away by a hen that picked him up about 25 yards short of me having a shot. I had numerous other close calls but just couldn't seal the deal for a number of reasons. The birds were generally pretty vocal on the weekdays but were very quiet when there were more hunters and people around on the weekends and evenings. Proof positive to me that hunting pressure and human activity changes their disposition. Reminds me a lot of the Easterns I grew up hunting in the midwest. 

I did fill my tag yesterday but had to resort to a good old ambush of sorts. I took a long shot at this bird first thing in the morning and must have wounded it because it and it's hen flew a short distance across the canyon and walked over the other side. It was acting real funny. It let a couple of hikers walk past it at about 10 yards. We proceeded after it once the hikers cleared the area and ended up shooting it on the hillside over the ridge. It took a nice 20 ft fall off some cliffs and only kept from rolling all the way down the mountain when it hit a clump of oak brush. It was a 2 yr old with a very short beard but full fan and 3/4 in spurs. The beard was only about 4 inches. It was a very humbling experience as this was nearly the first tag in 5 years that went unfilled and by far the hardest to fill. Makes me really appreciate my out of state hunting luck. 

I do think once the birds lose the hens they will become more vulnerable to calling and those of you with the May tag will have a lot of luck. I only heard about 2 other birds being taken during the B season and only 1 out of the area I hunted the most. Happy hunting.


----------



## borntohunt (Nov 14, 2007)

My wife drew a central region tag on her first try. On opening day I spotted one for her when she was at work. We went back in the afternoon but couldn't get on him again. There was a message when we got home saying that someone had surrendered their tag and my boy could have it if he wanted. So now I have two tags to help fill. I should have done more scouting. My tag a couple years ago was for the 1st season and things seem a bit different, or maybe its just a weird year like some others have said. I'm excited to take them out. I guess beginners luck applies to getting tags because they both just passed hunters safety last summer. I never draw a tag until bonus points make them give me one. I hope its a good experience for them. They had fun hunting doves and pheasants last year. Hopefully this will get them addicted. Good luck everyone!!!


----------

